# RX100 III new or RX100 IV used?



## PaulVI (Sep 17, 2016)

B&H and Adorama sell the Mk. III, new, for $848.  Keh.com is selling a Mk. IV for $792 Excellent Plus rating or $822 Like New Minus rating.  Do I risk getting a used Mk. IV or do I just get a Mk. III new?  The Mk. IV has some higher specs but none are my reason for seeking an upgrade from my Mk. I.  Whether III or IV, I like the connectivity (wifi and NFC) as well as the f/1.8-2.8 lens.  I also have a Sony smartphone, which I look forward to using as a remote release with monitor.  I only have apprehensions about buying used.  What are your thoughts?


----------



## weepete (Sep 17, 2016)

Oh, sorry! Ignore me I mis-read your post.


----------



## sashbar (Sep 17, 2016)

I would go for like new minus Mk IV if it has low actuations count and shop warranty.


----------



## PaulVI (Sep 18, 2016)

180-day warranty.  Plus I bought a lens from them before, and it was in great shape.  I placed my order for the like-new minus Mk. IV.  Thanks!


----------

